# Two furnace blowers wired in series?



## Hank1120 (Sep 14, 2021)

I have a wood burner and a central air system that I need to work together when using the wood burner. When the blower on the wood burner kicks on I want the air conditioners blower to come on with it. Is this possible?
The wood burner is tied into the return side of the air conditioner.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site. 

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.


----------

